# Partner Visa - joint financial issues



## langley Family (Jan 10, 2010)

Hi

I am new to the site and was wondering if someone could help me. I have scanned through the last few months of threads but can't find anything to match what I am after. My Australian husband and I have decided to had back to Oz and I am looking at applying for a partner visa. I don't have a problem with most things but despite being married for 3 years and having 2 kids we don't have a joint account and tend not to have both our names of bills - ie one of us will pay it and so it's only one name on the account. I am slightly worried since this seems to be a big chunk of proof about your relationship. 

Does anyone know if this is a must in the application and whether our lack of it will effect us? Also just to add to it all we have moved in with my parents to save money and get our house mortgage covered by the rent as my husband is currently unemployed. So any bills we provide will be a few months also. Does this make a difference? :confused2:

Sorry, having a slight panic as I start to collect everything. My husband is back in Oz and is on strict instructions to search our shipping container from top to bottom to find whatever he can as we managed to ship our entire house without thinking about what we would need for this! 

Roz


----------



## Busyte (May 19, 2009)

Hi, 

Is your morgage in both your names?
We didn't send in ANY bills, just mortgage statements to show we owned a house together for X time.

Or the rent agreement?

You decide which information can provide to prove you have an on-going relationship, if you pay gas, he pays water, you pay this, he pays that, all you have to explain is that this is how you organize yourselves within your family.
If the bills are from the same house it kind of proofs you are both responsible for it.

If he pays all the bills and you childcare, that's how it is.

Also many people include things like invites to weddings, photos, Xmas Cards directed to both of you, etc.

I sent none of those because we did have the joint mortgage and joint account, but to be very honest we've been together for over 9 years now and we only got a joint account after the birth of our twins, 3 years ago, because I became a SAHM (huge childcare costs with 3 kids under 4, back then) and it was easier to have direct access to monies for shopping, etc.

All you have to do is explain how our family is structured and organized, and send some proof you have a real relationship. 
Be honest and explain how things are.

If they need more data, they will contact you and ask for more.

Good luck with your application,

Busyte


----------



## langley Family (Jan 10, 2010)

Busyte said:


> Hi,
> 
> Is your morgage in both your names?
> We didn't send in ANY bills, just mortgage statements to show we owned a house together for X time.
> ...



Thank you so much, seems so simple once I read the above. We aren't both on the mortgage of the houses here but are on our one in Oz. But will ask my husband to hunt out a selection of bills and hopefully with an explanation that will solve my worries!


----------



## Busyte (May 19, 2009)

I think you will be fine.

Don't forget to ask hubby to send a few of those mortgage statements from your Aussie house, just to prove you alread own joint property over there.

Good luck,
Busyte


----------



## KatyJane (Feb 1, 2010)

Hi i got my partner visa granted in February. Me and my partner didnt have a joint bank account so before we submitted our application we quickly opened up a joint bank account and deposited money into it and just used it for last month information and this was sufficent, and we were the same regarding bills only had a few in joint names so we alternated months with bills in his name and my name and this was ok because the bills are for the same address! also we didnt have invites either because i hadnt kept them but i remembered the dates so i went on the internet and made a invitation myself up for the event due to not having one! you should be ok with your morgage in oz as well as proof and photos of you both together as well we submitted about 3 photos over the time of us being together. 

all this was sufficent and i got mine granted in February and didnt get asked for any further information! we had a good agent!
good luck
katy


----------



## Beastie (Mar 16, 2010)

I had our bills, rent agreement, started a joint account, loads of photos, cards, invites in our names and when I submitted my application, the Immigration officer actually said that I had too much stuff ! She was ready to grant me the visa on the spot (it can happen !) but as her Manager was away, I could only receive it the following week.

I think you'll be fine even if you don't have a joint account or bills in both names. As long as you have other sort of evidence of your relationship, it will be okay.

Good luck !


----------

